# كيف تواجه المشاكل ؟



## كوك (5 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا كوك

على الموضوع القيم 

رينا يخلى البابا شنوده 

سنين عديده 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

"ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كلّه وخسر نفسه. أو ماذا يعطي الإنسان فداء عن نفسه".


شكرا جدا

موضوع رااائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2009)

راااااااااائع يا كيرو
تسلم ايدك
ميرررررسى ليك على المقال 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (9 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااا كوك​
> 
> على الموضوع القيم ​
> رينا يخلى البابا شنوده ​
> ...


 
_*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*_
_*الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## كوك (9 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> "ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كلّه وخسر نفسه. أو ماذا يعطي الإنسان فداء عن نفسه".
> 
> 
> شكرا جدا
> ...


 
_*ميرسى يا النهيسى على  مرورك الجميل*_
_*الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## كوك (9 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااائع يا كيرو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> ميرررررسى ليك على المقال
> ...


 
_*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل يا كوكو*_
_*الرب يباركك*_​


----------

